
A baseball star funds a gaming company. What could possibly go wrong? - joshwa
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/innoeco/2010/02/a_business_school_grilling_for.html
======
newsio
I hate to say it, because I haven't played the game or read the case study,
but maybe Schilling would be better as an angel as opposed to a startup
founder.

As for spending his personal fortune, he has a lifetime of employment as an ad
pitchman in the Boston area -- at least if he wants it. He broke the Curse for
the Red Sox, and people here will never forget that.

